

The Haskell Platform 2011.4.0.0 is now available - bjin
http://hackage.haskell.org/platform

======
antoinehersen
Change log: <http://hackage.haskell.org/platform/changelog.html>

~~~
socksy
So for the change log to actually inform you of any changes, you had to know
what was in it before? Either I'm confused, or that's not a very helpful
changelog.

------
pistacchio
hmmm... python had taught me that "battery included" means that out of the
package i find a web server, drivers for at least one database server,
graphics libraries... a compiler and a lexer aren't what i call "batteries".

~~~
dons
We have a roadmap to a truly comprehensive base set, based on peer review from
nominated libraries on hackage (which hosts around 4000 libs now). Assuming eg
snap or yesod servers are proposed, you might well see them in the next
release.

For graphics, OpenGL is already standard, with a medium term plan to add
Cairo/GTK.

Finally, all of hackage is a 'cabal install' away, reducing the need for a
large core set.

~~~
jrockway
_Finally, all of hackage is a 'cabal install' away, reducing the need for a
large core set._

This I think is the most important point. The value that the Haskell Platform
has is that it includes the stuff that depends on system libraries (X11) and
other packages that are more difficult than average to install. That means
that once you get the Platform, everything else will probably be easy to
install, and so there's no point in including it.

(This is especially true of things like web frameworks; what's popular today
may not be in 5 years, and deprecation cycles are hard. Perl still includes
CGI.pm, and people still use it because "it's core". Compatibility is nice,
but encouraging obsolete programming techniques is not.)

------
CopperKo
Including GHC 7.2.1 with its great DPH support would have been nice.

~~~
ezyang
GHC 7.2 is a technology preview release, and thus not really appropriate for a
Haskell Platform release.

------
ImprovedSilence
So if I've got older versions of haskell and cabal, what's the best way to
update? (I installed using macports...) Because I've had a hell of a time
keeping (or just getting) all the libraries in step, and I'm afraid if I
install the new one, I'm going to have a lot of the older libraries just
floating around, getting in the way of EVERYTHING.

------
ique
Is there a change list anywhere? I can't seem to find any information about
what's been updated on the site.

